# Popping Cube



## minsarker (Dec 31, 2008)

So, I have a 3x3 thats about eight years old, I bought it a while ago but never learned how to do the cube until a month ago.

Since then I have bought new cubes because this one just seems to pop all the time.

Its not like a single pop, its like the cube works fine but one mishap will lock up and pop a whole layer almost.

Its kind of exciting lol, anyway what I was wondering was, what is the main problem with it? Is it the core or the cubies or both? I was wondering if I could just use a new core or something. I want to revive this cube as I have lots of memories of me failing at it.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Dec 31, 2008)

try switching the core and cubies around (new cubies on old core and the other way around) and check which one works best

as far as I know the cores are very simular


----------



## nitrocan (Dec 31, 2008)

I think that the screw got loosened.


----------



## minsarker (Dec 31, 2008)

ok, i was just wondering because I have extra cubies from another cube that my brother just broke, but I dont have an extra core

i just disassembled the entire cube and look at everything

the core centers can be pulled away pretty far and the cubies look ok, does this mean the core is the problem?

so are you guys sure the cube hasnt changed much over the years? i dont wanna get a new core and swap the cubies and end up messing up the new core cuz it gets too loose or something

Thanks



EDIT: There is no way to tighten the screws right?


----------



## amostay2004 (Dec 31, 2008)

Is your cube a DIY? If it is then you should be able to pop out the center caps and tighten the screws..

If the whole layer pops out then you might need to apply loctite or super glue at the tip of the screw


----------



## minsarker (Dec 31, 2008)

nah, the cube is a rubiks, not a diy, it was storebought

do you mean apply glue onto the core, like where the plastic touches the center caps, basically what I can pull apart and see the metal screw?

so you mean glue that so i cant pull the cap away?


----------



## nitrocan (Dec 31, 2008)

minsarker said:


> *So, I have a 3x3 thats about eight years old*





amostay2004 said:


> Is your cube a DIY? If it is then you should be able to pop out the center caps and tighten the screws..
> 
> If the whole layer pops out then you might need to apply loctite or super glue at the tip of the screw


----------



## minsarker (Dec 31, 2008)

Wait why did you quote that? Did diy's not exist eight years ago? If so then I understand lol


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Dec 31, 2008)

@minsarker, No, he meant if it had screws, then Locktite (or a tiny amount of glue) can be used to keep the screws from unscrewing themselves. Most store bought cubes use rivets, not screws, so this advice is probably not useful for you.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 31, 2008)

wow, looks like im gonna have to translate another tutorial from unicube.tw ><


http://www.unicube.tw/06/force_adjust.htm <- how to loosen the store-'brought' rubik's cube


http://www.unicube.tw/06/Anti_Force.doc <- how to fix the over-loosen store bought cube


is this what your cube is like?


----------



## Odin (Dec 31, 2008)

daniel0731ex said:


> wow, i think im gonna have to translate another tutorial from unicube.tw ><
> 
> 
> http://www.unicube.tw/06/force_adjust.htm <- how to loosen the store-'brought' rubik's cube
> ...



WOW! can you translate both of them?


----------



## Vulosity (Dec 31, 2008)

He's Taiwanese.


----------



## nitrocan (Dec 31, 2008)

minsarker said:


> Wait why did you quote that? Did diy's not exist eight years ago? If so then I understand lol



Of course they didn't.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 31, 2008)

Odin said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > wow, i think im gonna have to translate another tutorial from unicube.tw ><
> ...



yeah, it's like solving a 3x3 but uses as much time as the 11x11


didnt you saw the ES 4x4 tutorial in this forum? i translated that one


----------



## minsarker (Dec 31, 2008)

wanna translate the tightening one?

PWEASE!!!


----------



## Unknown.soul (Dec 31, 2008)

A translation isn't even necessary, the pictures explain themselves. You take off the center caps with a knife, then with a Philips head screwdriver, place it on top of the rivet. Lightly hit the end of the screwdriver with the hammer to force it back in.


----------



## minsarker (Dec 31, 2008)

i cant even see the pictures now for some reason, so thats why I asked

thanks!


----------



## WakDooD (Jan 1, 2009)

ahaha...I highly do not recommend doing this. I tried doing this to my storebought cube...bad idea. The force required to push the rivet back into the cube caused the opposite center piece to break (i can post a picture if need be). Perhaps the newer cubes have rivets that go through the entire axis? Additionally, if you are hammering the rivet in and the screwdriver is not centered, the rivet will bend and cause the center piece to become lopsided. I learned this the hard way >.<


----------



## minsarker (Jan 1, 2009)

hmm are you sure you didnt just do it wrong?

cna I get pics?


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jan 2, 2009)

> 3.這時趕緊拿出預藏好的槓鎚仔，對準後再鑼絲起子上輕輕的敲兩到三下(視情況而定)，千萬不要用力敲，不然真的就沒救了。






".....DO NOT HAMMER IT TOO HARD OR IT WILL BECOME INCURABLE!!!"


looks like it's nessesary to translate this one


----------



## Unknown.soul (Jan 2, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> > 3.這時趕緊拿出預藏好的槓鎚仔，對準後再鑼絲起子上輕輕的敲兩到三下(視情況而定)，千萬不要用力敲，不然真的就沒救了。
> 
> 
> ".....DO NOT HAMMER IT TOO HARD OR IT WILL BECOME INCURABLE


Hence I wrote "lightly".


----------



## WakDooD (Jan 2, 2009)

haha, my bad...oh well, now i have an excuse to get a new rubik's cube. Although, hitting it lightly doesn't seem to do much =o


----------



## xchiltonx (Jan 2, 2009)

You can probably make some great Siamese from that core


----------

